# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Khát vọng

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Hãy sống như đời sông để biết yêu nguồn cội 
Hãy sống như đồi núi vươn tới những tầm cao 
Hãy sống như biển trào, như biển trào để thấy bờ bến rộng 
Hãy sống như ước vọng để thấy đời mênh mông 

Và sao không là gió, là mây để thấy trời bao la 
Và sao không là phù sa rót mỡ màu cho hoa 

Sao không là bài ca của tình yêu đôi lứa 
Sao không là mặt trời gieo hạt nắng vô tư 

Và sao không là bão, là giông, là ánh lửa đêm đông 
Và sao không là hạt giống xanh đất mẹ bao dung 
Sao không là đàn chim gọi bình minh thức giấc 
Sao không là mặt trời gieo hạt nắng vô tư.

----------

